# Rock Bass Run in inland streams?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and a couple buddies were fishing for chubs on Hubbard Valley Creek in Medina County yesterday. We were catching some nice chubs on some twisters but he told me once the Rock Bass run starts we'll catch some rock bass and small mouth? 

First I was confused because I had never heard of a rock bass run. Second I was confused because I didn't know where they would come from because I could see the bottom of all the holes in the creek. The stream gets even smaller down river for some reason near a Park in Seville. I was fishing just down stream of Hubbard Valley Lake. 

Does anyone know anything about this kind of inland stream run? Any help would be appreciated and there have been rock bass caught out of here last summer, I was told.


----------

